# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Tumortherapie-Ansätze aus Sicht des Zellbiologen

## Heribert

Liebe Forumsfreunde.
In lockerer Folge, werde ich an dieser Stelle interessante Beiträge aus der Zeitschrift "Der freie Arzt" wie von WinfriedW schon begonnen, einstellen und fortsetzen.
Die Fragen zum Copyright sind mit der Redaktion und dem Inhaber der Zeitschrift vorab geklärt. Die schriftliche Genehmigung, wird dem Initiator, unserem lieben Mitstreiter Hutschi, in den nächsten Tagen zugestellt.

*Die Biochemie der Tumorzelle*
Ein Tumor kann zu einer Krebserkrankung führenFachbeitrag von Dr. Isolde Riede- Kainrath
aus "Der freie Arzt Nr. 9/07"
Tumore entstehen in unserem Körper durch das unkontrollierte Wachsen von Zellen. Viele Tumore entstehen im Laufe unseres Lebens im Körper, doch nur wenige davon können zu einer Krebserkrankung führen. Hierbei sind mehrere Faktoren involviert und ausschlaggebend:

Der vollständige Artikel ist hier als *Download* im PDF-Format verfügbar. (313kb)

----------


## ReiniT

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Erfahrungen über den im Download geschilderten Einsatz eines homöopathischen Mittels gegen Tumorerkrankungen, speziell auch bei PK oder ist jemandem die Autorin des Artikels bekannt ?

Grüße ReiniT

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Der durch Hutschi, Winfried und Heribert  freundlicherweise ins Forum gebrachte Fachaufsatz von Dr. Isolde Riede wuerde es verdienen, nicht nur per Link sondern auszugsweise im Klartext bekannt gemacht und diskutiert zu werden, enthaelt er doch Thesen, die erstaunlich sind.
Es waere auch von Vorteil, wenn Leser, die sich in der Biochemie der Tumorzelle auskennen, dazu etwas schreiben wuerden.

Dr. Riede beschreibt, wie ein Krebs sich entwickelt und wie der Zyklus einer Tumorzelle ablaeuft.

Thesen:

Eine sinnvolle Tumortherapie sollte versuchen, das Immunsystem zu stuetzen und die Tumormasse zu reduzieren.
Nach der Diagnose eines Tumors ist die Chirurgie meist der erste Ansatz, um einen Tumor zu entfernen. Diese Therapie ist aus zellbiologischer Sicht prinzipiell sinnvoll, da die Tumormasse reduziert wird und so ein neues Gleichgewicht zwischen Immunsystem - Tumor zu Gunsten des Immunsystems geschaffen wird.

Fraglich ist der Therapieerfolg der Entnahme von Lympfknoten. Diese sind Teile des Immunsystems, sie nehmen Tumorzellen auf, um sie in Einzelteile zu zerlegen und um die Tumor-Antigene zu identifizieren. Lympfknoten fangen auch Tumorzellen auf, die im Koerper wandern wuerden und nach geeigneten Stellen zur Metastasierung suchen.Die Entnahme der Lympfknoten schwaecht das Immunsystem.

Bestrahlungen ohne genaue Fokussierung bewirken, dass hohe DNA-Schaeden entstehen. Verbleibende Tumorzellen werden weiter wachsen mit mannigfachen Mutationen, was zu schnellerem Wachstum und einer erhoehten Aggresssivitaet des Tumors fuehren kann.

Die gaengigen Chemotherapien sind nicht tumor-spezifisch, d.h. sie greifen in gleicher Weise die Tumorzellen wie die Immunzellen an. In keinem Fall wird das Gleichgewicht zugunsten des Immunsystems verschoben. Es findet eine allgemeine Schwaechung des Organismus statt.. Die Chemotherapien dienen nur dazu, den Verlauf der Krankheit etwas abzuaendern. Aus zellbiologischer Sicht ist eine solche Therapie nur palliativ gegen Schmerzen sinnvoll sowie bei Beeintraechtigung wichtiger Vitalfunktionen.

Eine alternative Tumortherapie:

Um das Zellwachstum zu bewerkstelligen, bedient vsich die proliferative Mutation eines Schalters, eines Switch-Gens. Gene dieser Klasse schalten das Tumorwachstum ein. Die proliferative Mutation schaltet das Switch-Gen hoch, das hochgeschaltete Switch-Gen erlaubt das schnelle Wachstum der Tumorzelle. 
Alle identifizierten Swich-Gene codieren dieselben biochemischen Faktoren, die alle zur Umsetzung ein Enzym benoetigren: Die RNA-Polymerase II (RNAPolII). Hiervon sind 15.000 Kopien pro Zelle vorhanden. In Tumorzellen werden alle diese Kopien genutzt, eine normale Zelle braucht nur 10% davon. Die Wachstumsrate der Tumorzelle ist direkt abhaengig von der vollstaendigen Funktion aller RNAPolII. 
Hemmt man nun dieses Enzym zu einem Teil, so hemmt man damit proportional das Tumorzellwachstum.

Mit dem Gift des gruenen Knollenblaetterpilzes AMANITIN, appliziert in einer homoeopathischen Dosis, ist dies moeglich. 
Die homoeopathische Amanitin_therapie fuehrt dazu, dass sich Tumorzellen wieder wie normale Zellen verhalten. Ihre Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit wird reduziert.

Rezeptierung: 50 ml.A.phalloides D4 fl. Das Mittel steht u.a. von der DHU in Karlsruhe zur Verfuegung.

Der Therapieerfolg ist messbar an den Tumormarkern, soweit solche bekannt, bzw. an der Groessenabnahme des Primaertumors.

Die beiden Teile des Fachaufsatzes sind hier, wie in vorangegangenen Beitraegen angegeben, herunterladbar.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Beachtliche Auswertung*

Hallo, Reinardo, Heribert hatte schon den Vorschlag gemacht, daß man evtl. die beiden Beiträge von Frau Dr. Riede in die Kisp-Texte nach Begutachtung durch Ralf integrieren sollte, weil sie doch sehr aussagekräftig sind. Ich begrüße es, lieber Reinhard, daß Du Dich so intensiv mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast. Der Chefredakteur + Herausgeber Jost J. Kröger vom M + M Verlag in Hamm hatte ja am Telefon, nachdem ich ihm bei seinem letzten Rückruf auf Grund meines ersten Schreibens um schriftliche Bestätigung der Einwilligung zur Veröffentlichung der Beiträge aus der Zeitschrift "Der Freie Arzt" in unserem Forum gebeten hatte, seine Begeisterung darüber zum Ausdruck gebracht, daß es PCa-Betroffene gibt, die sich so intensiv mit ihrer Krankheit auseinandersetzen würden.




> Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Erfahrungen über den im Download geschilderten Einsatz eines homöopathischen Mittels gegen Tumorerkrankungen, speziell auch bei PK oder ist jemandem die Autorin des Artikels bekannt ?
> 
> Grüße ReiniT


Lieber, ReiniT, diese Frage kann Dir wohl zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nur Frau Dr. Riede selbst beantworten, deren E-Mail Du ja am Ende ihres Beitrages findest. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns über Deine Recherchen informieren könntest.

*"Zu meiner Zeit gab es Dinge, die tat man, und Dinge, die man nicht tat, ja, es gab sogar eine korrekte Art, Dinge zu tun, die man nicht tat"* (Sir Peter Ustinov)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Was mich an der Sache so verbluefft, sind einerseits die detaillierte wissenschaftliche Darstellung des Geschehens in der Tumorzelle, die ich - leider - mangels entsprechender Vorkenntnisse nicht ueberpruefen kann. Wenn eine Darstellung jedoch plausibel klingt, dann ist dies ein Indiz (erster Anschein) fuer deren Richtigkeit.
Andererseits ist die von Dr.Riede aufgezeigte moegliche Blockierung von Wachstumsenzymen ein Ansatz, dem wir nachgehen sollten. Weil hier auch eine praktisch realisierbare und wahrscheinlich auch finanzierbare Moeglichkeit aufgezeigt wird, dem Tumorgeschehen zu Leibe zu ruecken, hat mich der Fachbeitrag von Dr.Riede viel mehr interessiert als beispielsweise die Studie von Prof. Bonkhoff ueber die Praevention, die nach meiner Einschaetzung so muessig ist wie in der Milchstrasse die Sterne zaehlen.
Sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin, werde ich in einer homoeopathische Rezepturen annehmenden Apotheke nachfragen, was das Mittel kostet und ob Erfahrungen vorliegen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinardo



> Andererseits ist die von Dr.Riede aufgezeigte moegliche Blockierung von Wachstumsenzymen ein Ansatz, dem wir nachgehen sollten.


Der Artikel wurde in anderen alternativen Fachzeitschriften auch noch veröffentlicht, woran man wohl nur als Abonnent kommt. Es wäre von Interesse, ob in dem entsprechenden Forum schon über das Thema disskutiert wurde.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heribert,

auch mich interessiert die Sache sehr. Ich werde meine HP danach fragen.
Bei enderen im Forum angesprochenen Hilfen ist sie oft "fündig" geworden.

Mir gefällt das Gesagte sehr gut, weil von der Krebsvolumenreduzierung abgesehen, ich vieles mache. Ich bin der Meinung, daß bei mir Reduzierung durch das Immunsystem geschieht. Momentan mache ich von der Schulmedizien her nur LHRH. Der PSA steigt unter 1 Keto/Tag auf 4,8. Ich habe es abgesetzt, die Leberwerte GPT 260 sind zu schlecht. Bei dem großen Krebsvolumen nicht schlecht, wie ich meine.                            Ich werde demnächst mein Immunsystem mit 30 gr. Vit. C ? Infusion beeinflussen, es interessiert sich ja keiner dafür. Ist auch steigerbar, kein Problem für meine HP.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hansi



> Mir gefällt das Gesagte sehr gut, weil von der Krebsvolumenreduzierung abgesehen, ich vieles mache. Ich bin der Meinung, daß bei mir Reduzierung durch das Immunsystem geschieht.


Das Gesagte in dem Artikel klingt einleuchtend. Nur kann ich nicht verstehen, dass es bislang im Internet so wenig Resonanz darüber gibt. Desshalb sollte dieser Strohhalm zwar genommen werden, sich dieser Mehode euphorisch zuzuwenden, halte ich aus besagten Gründen aber für falsch. 

Vielleicht hast Du bei Deiner HP mehr Glück. Ich versuche seit Tagen nur andeutungsweise darüber Hinweise zu finden, -nichts!

Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Freunde,

hier die Antwort auf meine eMail, die ich an die Autorin des Artikels gestellt habe.




> To: Heribert Reinartz 
> Subject: Re: Die Biochemie der Tumorzelle
> From: Isolde Riede-Kainrath 
> Date: Mon, 05 Nov 2007 08:25:18 +0100
> 
> Guten Tag, sehr geehrter Herr Reinartz,
> 
> publizierte Daten zum Prostatakrebs gibt es 
> leider noch nicht. Die Behandlungen müssen 5 
> ...


Nun wird uns diese Auntwort nicht wirklich weiter bringen. Es bleibt also alles wie bisher. Der Betroffene muss auch hier, wie bei allen anderen alternativen Therapieansätzen im Selbstversuch seine eigene Studie betreiben!

Das ist frustierend, auch für mich, als nicht Schwerstbetroffener.
Trotzdem, alles Gute für Euch
Heribert

Als Nachtrag zu meiner Mail teilte mir die Autorin noch folgendes mit:



> Guten Tag Herr Reinartz,
> 
> danke, dass Sie meinen neuen Ansatz so intensiv diskutieren.
> 
> Auch für mich ist es frustrierend, dass sich in 
> diesem Gebiet so wenig tut. Aber ich habe es bis 
> hierher geschafft, übrigens im Laufe von vielen 
> Jahren aus eigener Kraft und meist ohne Mittel aus staatlichen Quellen.
> 
> ...

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heribert,

ich danke dir für deinen Einsatz, für uns.  Ich habe mit meiner HP gesprochen, Amanita kennt sie auch, Schlangengift (Hutschi die Dosis und Alergietestung machts) auch. Meine Frage ob man das aus Österreich mal bestellen und testen sollen, verneinte sie, mir ginge es so gut, ich habe meinen Immunstatus festgestellt, momentan auf keinen Fall.

Solche altern. Medikamente, die früher auch in Deutschland hergestellt wurden, wären nach Österreich "ausgewandert"

----------


## ReiniT

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,

meine Anfrage bei Frau Dr.Riede-Kainrath hat leider nur zu einer Einladung in ihre Heilpraktiker-Praxis in Überlingen geführt und zu der Aussage, daß es Fälle von Remissionen unter Amanita gibt, die am Fallen der Tumormarker festgemacht werden können.

Da alternative Methoden bei der Krebsbekämpfung wegen der geringen Fortschritte der klassischen Medizin von allgemeinem Interesse sind, sollte man der Sache weiter nachgehen.

An dem im Link verfügbaren Artikel fällt mir folgendes auf:

Der Link enthält Teil 2 des Fachbeitrags und beschreibt biochemische Zusammenhänge, die wohl für die meisten hier im Forum nicht nachprüfbar sind. Da anzunehmen ist, daß diese Grundlagen nicht durch die Autorin selbst oder von ihr alleinig erforscht wurden, vermisse ich in dem Artikel Qellenangaben, wie sie in wissenschaftlichen Veröffenlichungen üblich sind.
Vielleicht sind die in dem Ursprungsartikel enthalten, aber im Link nicht wiedergegeben.

Weiterhin fehlt irgendein Beweis, daß das Gift des grünen Knollenblätterpilzes Amanitin das Enzym RNA-Polymerase II (RNAPol II) hemmt. Und sei es durch Versuche an Krebs-Zell-Linien.

Es taucht ein Begriff  " HU " auf , der nicht erklärt ist. 

Es wird in dem Link eine mögliche Rezeptierung angegeben für die homöopathische Zubereitung D4.
Dies bedeutet nach meinem Verständnis 0,1mg Amanitin auf 1g Lösungsmittel. Die Dosierung von 1x15 Tropfen / Tag dürfte schätzungsweise 0,8 g entsprechen, also ca. 0,08mg Amanitin enthalten. Die fünffache Menge/Tag soll jedoch noch gut vertragen werden und die Aufnahme von 5 Litern zu keinen Schädigungen führen.

Wenn man die Dosierung von Medikamenten der klassischen Medizin, die komplizierte Zulassungsverfahren mit Anwendungsstudien von Phase 1-3 durchlaufen müssen, gegenüberstellt, die je nach Medikament oft mit täglichen Dosen von 0,5 - 50mg des Wirkstoffes auskommen, so scheint mir das relativ hoch für ein Medikament, das rezeptfrei zu einem geringen Preis in jeder Apotheke bestellt werden kann und für das keine Nebenwirkungen oder Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten bekannt sind. In Östereich ist nach dem Beitrag von " Heribert " vom 5.11.07 auch die Zubereitung D3 erhältlich, also eine um den Faktor 10 höhere Dosierung.

Vielleicht sollten sich die Experten im Forum doch mit dem Fachbeitrag von Dr. Riede-Kainrath etwas näher befassen als bisher geschehen.

Viele Grüße

ReiniT

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo ReiniT,
wie ich schon vor kurzem hier berichtet habe, hatte ich Frau Dr. Riede in Bezug auf Ihre Aussage " am wirksamsten sehe ich Amanita bei gänzlich unbehandeltem Tumor wirken" um nähere Angaben zu dieser Wirksamkeit gebeten. Ich erhielt ebenfalls die Einladung zu einem Praxisbesuch in Überlingen, da es nicht erlaubt sei Ferndiagnosen zu stellen. Gerade für Betroffene die ww praktizieren wäre eine Amanita-Therapie ein interessantes Angebot.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Sylvia

> Solche altern. Medikamente, die früher auch in Deutschland hergestellt wurden, wären nach Österreich "ausgewandert"


Kann ich bestätigen, Spagyra ist wohl einer der bekanntesten (und oft alleiniger) Hersteller für alternative Medizin und ich habe speziell mit Präparaten von Spagyra, richtig eingesetzt, nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

> Es wird in dem Link eine mögliche Rezeptierung angegeben für die homöopathische Zubereitung D4.
> Dies bedeutet nach meinem Verständnis 0,1mg Amanitin auf 1g Lösungsmittel. Die Dosierung von 1x15 Tropfen / Tag dürfte schätzungsweise 0,8 g entsprechen, also ca. 0,08mg Amanitin enthalten. Die fünffache Menge/Tag soll jedoch noch gut vertragen werden und die Aufnahme von 5 Litern zu keinen Schädigungen führen.
> 
> Wenn man die Dosierung von Medikamenten der klassischen Medizin, die komplizierte Zulassungsverfahren mit Anwendungsstudien von Phase 1-3 durchlaufen müssen, gegenüberstellt, die je nach Medikament oft mit täglichen Dosen von 0,5 - 50mg des Wirkstoffes auskommen, so scheint mir das relativ hoch für ein Medikament, das rezeptfrei zu einem geringen Preis in jeder Apotheke bestellt werden kann und für das keine Nebenwirkungen oder Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten bekannt sind. In Östereich ist nach dem Beitrag von " Heribert " vom 5.11.07 auch die Zubereitung D3 erhältlich, also eine um den Faktor 10 höhere Dosierung.
> ReiniT


D steht für Dezimal und bedeutet Verdünnung im Verhältnis 1:10, stimmt.
Die Zahl hinter der Potenzbezeichnung D jedoch drückt aus, wie viele Verdünnungschritte gemacht wurden. 
Beispiel: 
Eine D-Potenz wurde im Verhältnis 1:10 hergestellt, 1 Tr. Amanitin & 9 Tr. Alkohol = 1. Verdünnungsschritt = D1. 
Um die Potenz D2 herzustellen, wird ein zweiter Verdünnungsschritt gemacht:
Von dieser Potenz D1 nimmt man 1 Tr. & 9 Tr. Alkohol.
D3: Dritter Verdünnungsschritt: Von Potenz D2 1 Tr. & 9 Tr. Alkohol.
usw.

Potenzierte Mittel sollen anregen, dass der Körper wieder selbst reguliert. Dabei werden zunächst die Symptome der Krankheit hervorgerufen (Erstverschlimmerung).
Der Körper soll die Selbstheilungskräfte wieder aktivieren.
Das Ähnlichkeitsprizip, die Grundregel der Homöopathie gibt Aufschluss. Eine Substanz, die bei einem gesunden Menschen gewisse Krankheitssymptome hervorruft, kann im Umkehrschluss Kranke heilen, die unter ähnlichen Symptomen leiden.
Homöopathie = Das ähnlich Leidende. Ähnliches wird mit ähnlichem geheilt.

Wie schon im thread 'Behandlungsmöglichkeiten nach OP' geschrieben, haben wir kommenden Dienstag einen Termin mit Frau Dr. Riedle in Überlingen.
Falls es Jemanden interessieren sollte, ich werde dort berichten, was sie meint.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Sylvia, oh, ja, interessiert mich sehr, vor allen Dingen wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob sie Amanitin nur bei unbehandeltem Tumor empfiehlt, oder auch nach RP. Bitte, berichte weiter.
Christine

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen Christine

Den gestrigen Besuch hab ich hier gepostet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0274#post20274

LG, Sylvia

----------


## ReiniT

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,

in dem Artikel von Frau Dr. Riede-Kainrath wird die Wirkung von Amanita phalloides als Hemmung der RNA-Ploymerase II beschrieben. Dies stimmt mit der im folgenden Link beschriebenen Wirkung überein http:\\www.biorama.ch/biblio/b90laka/lakaa/ama410.htm  in dem die Wirkung als Hemmung des Proteinaufbaus beschrieben wird.

Die Wirkung auf die Tumorentwicklung, wenn eine solche existiert, ist deshalb wohl ähnlich der Wirkung einer Chemotherapie, die auch normale Körperzellen weniger angreifen soll als Tumorzellen und nicht die der Aktivierung der Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers.

Für mich verwunderlich ist nur, daß diese Wirkung noch nicht von der pharmazeutischen Industrie wahrgenommen und vermarkted wurde. Sie sucht doch immer nach neuen Wirkstoffen und greift auch auf Vorbilder aus der Natur zurück. Siehe auch Taxotere - aus dem Eibengift und Aspirin.

Die Giftwirkung von Amanita ist im folgenden Link beschrieben: 
http:\\www.gifte.de/Giftpilze/phalloides-syndrom.htm
Das Gift bewirkt vor allem eine Zerstörung der Leberzellen. Interessant wäre der tatsächliche Gehalt von Amanitin in den vorgeschlagenen Verordnungen. 

Grüße ReiniT

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo ReiniT 

Ich habe auf Grund des postings vorhin per E-mail bei Frau Dr. Riede nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:


Hallo Liebe Frau Berger,

eine Chemotherapie ist mit der Amanita-Therapie nicht zu vergleichen. Die Amanita Therapie bewirkt, dass Tumorzellen wieder normal werden, und zielt nicht auf das Töten der Zellen. Es gibt auch sehr viele verschiedene Chemotherapien, die 
zytostatische ist wohl die mit dem größten Leidensduruck, und die das Leben am meisten verkürzen kann.

Eine Leberschädigung bei der Amanita-Terapie ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Die wirksame Dosis liegt weit unterhalb der Dosis, die die Leberzellen angreifen kann.

zur Information:

D bedeutet eine10 fache Verdünnung (C wäre 100fach).

die D0 entspricht der etwa 2 fachen Verdünnung des Pilzsaftes. Die D3 entspricht also der 2000 fachen Verdünnung des Pilzsaftes.

Die Dosierung richtet sich nach der Tumormasse und Aggressivität, und sollte alle 3 Monate angepasst werden. Ein "Fahrplan" ist individuell, je nach Verfügbarkeit eines Tumormarkers oder anderen messbaren Parameters. Es soll von unten an die wirksame Dosis herangefahren werden. Sobald diese Dosis erreicht ist (Abfallen eines 
Tumormarkers oder Verkleinerung einer Metastase oder Durchsiebung des Tumors im Sonogram oder...) muss die Dosierung sofort reduziert werden, der Tumor sollte sich nur langsam auflösen.

Falls Fragen auftauchen, bin ich weiter gerne für Sie da.

Eine schöne Nikolauswoche!
Isolde Riede

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo, hallo,

habe eine kleine Anmerkung. Mit dieserAussage von Frau Dr. Riede habe ich so meine Probleme:
*Die Amanita Therapie bewirkt, dass Tumorzellen wieder normal werden, und zielt nicht auf das Töten der Zellen.***
Tumorzellen sind in ihrer DNA-Struktur entartete Zellen, in der Ploidiebegrifflichkeit aneuploide. Es liegt dann entweder ein Fehlen oder ein Gewinn von Chromosomen oder auch Chromosomenteilen vor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie eine Rückentwicklung oder eine Reparatur von Entartungen vor sich gehen soll. Ist dies wirklich denkbar und wie würde dies dann vonstatten gehen?
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harthmut,

die Budwigtherapie, über die wir hier nicht sprechen dürfen, basiert auf ähnlichen Effekte. Die Zellatmung wird wieder auf normale Sauerstoffatmung umgestellt. Wenn man gleichzeitig gegen den Krebs kämpft (also das Gegenteil macht) kann es nicht funktionieren. Das soll keine Empfehlung sein, ich bin Laie und kein Arzt. Ich werde bei Freunden der Sache nachgehen.

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo,
habe obiges Mittel bei meinem Hp. testen lassen( EAP - Messung).Zu meinem Erstaunen wurde dies Präparat bei mir für gut befunden.( So fallen z.B. viele Nahrungsergänzungsmittel durch). Eine gleichzeitige Testung von Agaricus D4 ( Fliegenpilz), war nicht gut. Nach Aussagen des HP hat er an 1o Krebspatienten dies 1. Mittel getestet, bei 7 wurde es für gut befunden. ( Krebsart nicht bekannt).
Preis in der Apotheke ( auf Bestellung) 22,85,-.
M.f.G.

Dieter F.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter F.

meinst du EAV, bei mir wurden auch NEM negativ getestet
(aus Drogerie), andere, empfohlene positv. Bei mir wurde Ketokonazol und Volon positiv getestet. Die Wirkungen waren positiv, PSA und T gingen schön runter. Die Nebenwirkungen waren eine Desaster (Leberwerte). Genau so wurde Thalidomid positiv getestet, habe ich evtl. noch vor mir.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo Hansi B,
nett wieder von Dir zu hören. Leider sind meine priv. gesandten Mails wohl bei Dir nicht angekommen.
Die erwähnten Messungen sind identisch.
http://www.institut-biophysikalische-medizin.de/eap.htm - 134k
 
Zu den angesprochenen Leberwerten , siehe meinen u.a. Beitrag. 

*Erhöhte Leberwerte* 
Hallo,
nehme seit einigen Wochen Silymarin in Verbindung mit einer 10 % Kalium - Lösung(33,3g Kaliumgluconat,33,3g Kaliumacetat,33,3g Kaliummonohydrogenphosphat),
Die Leberwerte haben sich bei mir normalisiert.( Wie man sagt, fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker).
M.f.G.
Dieter F.

----------

